# Forum Rules Updated



## Seig (Sep 22, 2004)

New Sniping Policy added
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=314


----------



## Taimishu (Sep 22, 2004)

*Effective 9/21/04*

_Any continuation of the constant and/or subtle sniping will see not only the thread locked but the perpetrator(s) immediately suspended, without warning._

_Seig as there are many ways of describing "sniping" would you please clarify the term as regards this forum._
_Thanks_
_David_


----------



## pakua (Sep 22, 2004)

What _is_ sniping?


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2004)

Sniping in this context is: To make malicious, underhand remarks or attacks.


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 22, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Sniping in this context is: To make malicious, underhand remarks or attacks.


while wearing a ghillie suit
http://www.ghilliesuits.com/


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 22, 2004)

It's those subtle, personal digs that some folks seem incapable of refraining from that we're trying to remove.  I think most of our members won't be effected by this.

With or without the ghille


----------



## Taimishu (Sep 22, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Sniping in this context is: To make malicious, underhand remarks or attacks.


Tess, my thanks.

David


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 22, 2004)

Ghille suits are effective, though.  I bet you hadn't even noticed that Seig is right behind you. :mp5:


----------



## bignick (Sep 22, 2004)

ah HA....so that's why there was that big lump of grass and straw in my dorm room....i didn't think much about it...but now that you mention it...i think it's moving....ahhHHHH!!!


...........................................


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 22, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Sniping in this context is: To make malicious, underhand remarks or attacks.


 Usually this has a historical precident and has happened on multiple threads as the persons making the snipes (wasn't that a hunt in Cub Scouts?), follows the other person across threads spreading the dissention, regardless of topic.  

 This rule give us the ability to respond faster and nip in the bud ... especially with those who consistantly participate in this type of behaviour.

 -Michael


----------



## Seig (Sep 22, 2004)

For a while, this will be enforced with a vengence. I have reached my :bs1: tolerance level.


----------

